# Model Your Dooney!!! Mod Shots ONLY (no comments)



## PcanTannedBty

Let's get our MODEL on!!! 

This thread has been created for Mod (Modeling) Shots ONLY!!! (No Responses/Comments). I know it's going to be hard to not comment  but we want this thread to be helpful... "Modeling shot" means, you are actually wearing/holding/carrying the bag/accessory. NO "bag only" shots. 

This thread allows us to easily see mod shots of different bags and accessories you may be interested in but not quite sure how it looks in real life on a real person or maybe you just want to see how beautiful they look being worn/carried by others and what they have them paired with.  Please feel free to continue to post mod shots and "bag only" shots in other threads for opinions/comments, etc. 

This thread is a place where we can see "true to life" pictures of how a bag looks, which may help determine how the bag might look on your particular body type/frame/height, sizing, etc. when you are deciding if a bag is right for you. 

WHEN POSTING TO THIS THREAD, PLEASE BE SURE TO INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING:

* Mod (Modeling) Shot with bag in clear view and different angles and/or ways the bag can be carried (if possible)
* Name & Style of Bag (i.e.- Small Florentine Satchel, Florentine Smith, etc.)
* Color of bag
* Price point (if you'd like)
* Any other information you feel might be helpful if someone is considering purchasing the bag. (i.e.- comfortable on the shoulder, roomy, strap drop short, etc.)  Please keep in mind that these are the OPINIONS of the bag owner/poster and can vary person by person.               

***** If you have prior mod shots, please post them here to help get the thread started. &#128515;

Let's work it!!! 

(If you are a moderator, please make this thread a "sticky", so it is easily visible.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Name of Bag: Croco Embossed Satchel
Color: Grey w/honey leather trim
Price: approximately $288 (QVC)
Additional info: Very comfortable on the arm, light weight, shoulder strap thin but a nice drop length, very structured, true medium bag, good for everyday use, I'm 5'6


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Name of Bag: Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel

Color: Red w/honey leather trim

Price: approximately $309 (QVC)

Additional info: Very comfortable on the arm, starting weight slightly heavy, shoulder strap thin but a nice drop length, fairly structured, roomy, can be carried as casual or can be easily be dressed up, equestrian, can be worn 3 different ways as seen in photo but not cross body, true red but not too bright, I'm 5'6


----------



## Nebo

Florentine satchel, regular size, color Ocean blue. It is a true blue in color. Texture is very pebbled. Bought trough phone order from an outlet. Price at 65% off was a little under 150$ with shipping and tax. Im 5.2 ft.


----------



## Nebo

Florentine Medium pocket satchel. Color is Salmon. Very pretty cream orange, no red undertones. Very smooth texture on this one. Medium to small sized bag. Easy access  inside. Gets noticed when I take her out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Name of Bag: Florentine Satchel (Small)

Color: Moss

Price: approximately $368 (QVC)

Additional info: Very comfortable on the arm, starting weight slightly heavy, shoulder strap comfortable, nice adjustable drop length, fairly structured but depends on use, true medium sized bag, can be worn 3 different ways (top handle, shoulder, cross body) as seen in photos, true Moss olive color, toned down matte hardware, I'm 5'6


----------



## tawnycat

My Florentine Smith bag in Natural





This bag retails for $398. I carried her for the first time today. She is super comfortable and easy to get in and out. I was worried about heaviness but she was nice on the shoulder. Very big bag with plenty of room and pockets.


----------



## tawnycat

Large Florentine satchel in Lavender


----------



## tawnycat




----------



## Twoboyz

Calf Convertible Shopper
Color: Sage with Brown TMoro Trim

This is a comfortable bag to carry and is relatively light compared to florentine leather.  It can be carried several ways; in the crook of the arm by the handles, on the shoulder, or crossbody. The strap can be shortened by removing a section from the middle.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Name of Bag: Calf Leather O-Ring Sac

Color: Sunset w/T-Moro Brown 

Additional info: Very comfortable on the shoulder, light weight, nice drop length and thick wide strap, very slouchy, roomy, made to carry as a shoulder bag but can be worn on crook of arm if need by, color looks mustard with a touch of orange, I'm 5'6


----------



## SandraElle

Florentine Tassel Satchel 8L803 in Chestnut. 15 x 8.5 x 5.5, 10" strap drop. 

I'm 5'10"

View attachment 2620478


----------



## Twoboyz

Toledo Medium Mail Satchel 
Color: Rouge
Size: 13-1/2"W x 9"H x 4-1/4"D
3" handle drop
18"-20" strap drop
2 lbs, 7 oz
I'm 5'5"


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Name of Bag: Nylon "Smith" Bag

Color: Green w/ honey trim

Additional info: Very comfortable on the shoulder, light weight, nice drop length, fairly slouchy, very roomy, 2 outside pockets (front and back), I'm 5'6

*** The Smith bag is being discontinued


----------



## Twoboyz

Nylon Large Pocket Satchel
Color: Black with black leather trim 
Lining is hot pink nylon
Size: 12"L x 12"H x 6"W
Handle drop 6"
Strap drop 22" 
The strap has a shoulder pad for comfort and a center detachable section so you can remove and make it a shorter shoulder bag. This is my favorite way to carry it, but it does make a nice larger size crossbody bag. The outside features two generous zippered pockets. 
I am 5"5'


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Florentine Reg Satchel Lavender
I am 5.9!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dillen II Med Satchel Teal!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dillen II Med Satchel Sand!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Florentine Double Tassel Satchel (DTS) Orange


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Florentine Smith Red


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Florentine Kingston Chestnut. 
She was returned to the Q!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Kingston


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Florentine Reg Satchel Pink!!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

QVC exclusive Croco Zip Zip Satchel in Cognac $268


----------



## SandraElle

Florentine Satchel (8L940) in Ivy.
15 x 6.5 x 9.5
Ordered 5/15 from outlet in Reading, PA. Shipped from warehouse in Ontario, CA. 
65% off - $398/$139.
Arrived new & wrapped. Leather is smooth; no pebbling anywhere.
Shown on arm, shoulder w/ long strap, shoulder with strap doubled.
I'm 5' 10"


----------



## Twoboyz

I returned this bag right away, but not before taking some photos for the forum  
This is the Python Embossed Leather Shopper
Color: Orange 
Size: Measures approximately 15"W x 10-1/4"H x 6-1/4"D with a 9-1/2" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs
Lined interior; middle zipper compartment; two front-wall slip pockets; back-wall zip and slip pockets; key keeper
This bag was relatively light in weight and a nice size for an everyday bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sorry pictures are dark. I also don't have this bag anymore. I sent it back to Dooney. Com right away because I was afraid it was too small. I'm regretting it now because she was so cute and the Toledo leather was so beautiful. 
This is the Toledo Small Satchel 
Color: Blue  
Size: L 13"   W 4.5"   H 9"  with Handle drop legth: 2.5". Strap drop length: 20"

This bag had the most beautiful pebbly texture. I really liked it on this bag. Not all Toledo bags are pebbly. My medium mail satchel is completely smooth.


----------



## Di 623

Logo Lock in Aqua from QVC, appr $279. I apologize for the dark pics, my first attempt at mod shots. In artificial lighting, aqua appears to have mint undertones. In natural light, which is what I was trying to get, it definitely looks more blue. For reference I'm 5'6"


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Accessory: Croco Embossed Cell Phone Wallet (Zippy)
Color: Cognac 
Retail Price: $118

Additional Info: Great everyday/grab-n-go piece, lots of organization, carefree


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Red Smith


----------



## Twoboyz

Coated Cotton Chevron Tote (QVC exclusive/former TSV)
Color: Pink
Size: 18"W x 11"H x 6"D with a 9" strap drop. 
Weighs approximately 1 lb, 15 oz. 
Includes accessories: Matching cosmetic pouch and leather key fob. 

Body 83% PVC/11% Polyester/6% cotton. Trim 100% genuine leather. Lining 100% cotton (red). 

Purchased "as is" at $164 total (includes tax and shipping) 

It's a nice size tote that can easily be used as an everyday bag or it can be used as a work bag. My 14" laptop fit in the bag no problem. I attached a chain to the pouch accessory that came with the bag. I purchased it on on eBay. The seller has several styles, sizes, and lengths available. It's a bit long to use as a wristlet, but it added a nice touch.


----------



## SandraElle

Florentine Smith Bag (8L820) in Natural
16 x 6.5 x 9.5, 10" strap drop
3lb 1oz
Is developing a beautiful honey patina. 
I'm 5'10"


----------



## Twoboyz

Stanwich Satchel 
Color: Red w Tmoro Trim
Size: 15-1/2"w x 11"H x 8"D with a 21-1/2" to a 24-1/2" strap drop and a 4-1/2" handle drop. 
Weighs 2 lbs

This bag is approximately the size of the regular florentine satchel, but it appears smaller due to the tapered top. The leather is softer and slouchier and feels very comfortable to carry due to it's lighter weight. 
I'm 5'5" and with these shoes 5'9"


----------



## SandraElle

Alto Giovanna Satchel (MB809) in Brown T-Moro
16.5 x 7.25 x 11
8" strap drop
I'm 5'10"

(Sorry y'all, but I found this bag particularly hard to photograph. I tried to sharpen and adjust the color to best show the bag but the T-Moro is so dark. Hope you can still get an idea. Thx for looking...)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lav Flo


----------



## princess69

Orange flo satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GOODNESS I love Florentine - Ms Pink


----------



## elbgrl

Carried my sweet little bubble gum patent shoulder bag today - sorry for the BR pic!  $99 and love this one!


----------



## tawnycat

My oldie but a goodie Large Fuchsia Patent Chiara. I love this bag to death! Very comfy and spacious.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Name of Bag: Front Pocket Domed Satchel

Color: Natural

Additional info: Very comfortable on the arm, slightly heavy, nice shoulder strap and nice drop length, very structured, true medium bag, functional front pocket and slip pocket on back scratches easily, matte time hardware, I'm 5'6


By the handle 



Crook of the arm



On the shoulder



Cross body on middle hole


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today with Sand Dillen Reg Satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Calf Ivy Shopper


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Random Mods... 

Bag: Chelsea Shopper - Dillen Leather
Color: Bone


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Dillen Smith Bag 
Color: Taupe w/honey trim


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Medium Mail Bag
Color: Natural


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Clayton Satchel
Color: Natural

I think I am loving this bag!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; thought it was to big for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Kingston
Color: Red

This bag is a lot larger than I thought. Not sure about this one for me but it's BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Large/Regular Flo Satchel 
Color: Red

I love, love, love this regular satchel. Thought it was a bit large but I love it. Feels so comfy. This one was smooth.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Bristol
Color: Fuchsia


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Satchel with Pockets 
Color: Fuchsia

Additional info: A bit heavy


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag: Front Pocket Satchel?????
> Color: Fuchsia
> 
> Additional info: A bit heavy
> 
> View attachment 2648638
> View attachment 2648640



The actual name is florentine satchel with pockets.  Don't you love it!!!!  I have been loving mine since I got it a couple of weeks ago


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Patent Zip Zip Satchel
Color: Black w/Vachetta trim


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Large/Regular Florentine Satchel

Color: Black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Medium Flap Bag
Color: Red


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Patent Leisure Shopper
Color: White


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Croco Fino
Color: Cognac


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Small Florentine Satchel
Color: Natural


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bag:  ocean blue satchel with pockets
Price:  $156
Eta:  sorry for the bathroom pic


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: All Weather Leather Satchel???
Color: T-Moro Brown

Additional Info: Does not come with a shoulder/cross body strap nor does it have a space where you can attach one but it's very fun to carry in the crook of the arm or handheld.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Giraffe Print Fabric Tote
Color: Giraffe Print w/Mustard Trim


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Double Tassel Satchel Chestnut - today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Small Clear Lunch Tote
Color: Clear


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Smith (Nylon)
Color: Green w/Honey Trim

Other info: can be carried on the shoulder or handheld,very comfortable on the shoulder, true large bag, light weight, durable... One of my favorite bags!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Small Florentine Satchel
Color: Moss


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Chelsea Shopper
Color: Orange


----------



## Twoboyz

My friend PcanTannedBty inspired me to get my maxi dresses out. 

This is the infamous Logo Lock Hobo in the color Natural. I bought her "as is" on QVC. She came with the wrinkles and they have not come out yet, so I don't think they will. I wear this bag a lot when the weather is bad, because she is my most weather-friendly bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

This is the Stanwich Satchel in the color brown Tmoro.  This bag is so dark she can almost pass for black.  She is lighter weight and slouchier than the Flo satchel, however still has structure and stands up. Her size is a little smaller than the regular sized Flo satchel, because of the taper at the top, which also makes the opening a little narrower. For me its the perfect size, because I find the regular Flo too large and the small Flo a little too small at times. 

L 15.5"  W 8"  H 11"
Handle Drop 2"
Strap Drop 19.5" (can adjust up or down) 

Sorry for the poor quality photos. The lighting isn't very good today.


----------



## Bobetta

First time posting a mod shot in the mod shot thread. Lol. I keep posting them in other threads. But here I'm debuting new mod shots of my latest love. (Outfit isn't in total sync but you can see the contrast of the aqua seafoam bag compared to my purely aqua blue sweater. It's all in the mood. But the dress carries a few colors mixed in.)
So this the Pebble Domed Satchel in Aqua that QVC just aired over the weekend. $309.00 and was on Easy Pay. It was sold out, then back in stock. Now sold out again. I ordered two weeks ago before the show. I knew she'd be a hit. And she is. Comfy bag to carry. I think the strap is too short to cross-body it, but that's ok. I usually carry her by the handles and if I must, throw it on my shoulder. Not a look thing but a "have-no-free-hands" so I must thing. Lol. 
Enjoy


----------



## SandraElle

Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper (MBM62) in Crimson
Currently 50% off - $550/275
16.5 x 7 x 13
 9" strap drop
 I'm 5'10"

(Notice my friendly reminder at the bottom. Don't want any of us to get visited by the PoPo.) :greengrin:


----------



## Di 623

Toledo Pouchette, Fuschia. $199 retail price, on sale at outlet for 50% off. I'm 5'6"


----------



## Di 623

Toledo Satchel, Royal Blue, Retail Price $388


----------



## ktheartscoach

Florentine medium hobo in natural


----------



## ktheartscoach

Disembodied kt with med anniversary sig taupe & black &#128516; #nowaynomakeupselfie #thinkofthechildren


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my Stanwich satchel in the regular size in the color natural. The more I carry my Stanwich's, the more I love them. The leather has the perfect slouchiness which adds to the luxurious feel. This natural seems to have developed a slight patina already with minimal use.

Sorry, pictures not attached.  Will post again.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my Stanwich satchel in the regular size. The more I carry my Stanwich's, the more I love them. The leather has the perfect slouchiness which adds to the luxurious feel. The natural seems to have developed a slight patina already with minimal use.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Regular size Stanwich in natural with my new gladiators.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Satchel (large/regular)
Color: Bone

Love, love, love... Speechless!!

Crook of the arm



Crossbody  



Over the shoulder


----------



## handbagnovice

Small Toledo Satchel in Royal Blue

Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Satchel (Reg/Large)
Color: Ocean Blue

Over the crook of the arm



On the shoulder



Crossbody 



Can also be carried by hand (no photo)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel
Color: White with Light Brown Lettering

Dimensions:  L 12"   W 6.5"   H 12.5"

Over the crook of the arm



By the handles




On the shoulder


----------



## Di 623

Small Lexington Shopper, Patent Seafoam. For reference, I'm 5'6"


----------



## Nebo

Model: Dillen leather/pebbled leather Chelsea shopper. Price is 298$. I got mine in color white with black trim on current Dillards clearance sale for 97$ with tax. I was very happy with the deal. The size of the bag is medium to large. But it is not too wide so it doesnt loose structure. It has plenty of space for folders, laptop, tablets, etc. It doesnt get too heavy when filled up. Its comfortable to wear on the shoulder. I love it so far and enjoy her very much.

Here she is paired with some simple black and white combo, with a black, leopard, gold thin belt.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my Violet Kingston Hobo. I really love how comfortable this bag carries.

Measures approximately 14-1/4"W x 9-1/2"H x 6"D with a 7" to 10" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 10 oz


----------



## Twoboyz

This is the wavy leather logo lock shopper in white. 
Dimensions: L 13.25" W 5" H 10.25"
Strap drop: 10.5"
Hardware: shiny gold tone 
Zip top tote with an outside zipper pocket on the back. 
It's a structured small tote.
The leather feels sort of stiff and coated, great for easy clean up. I just loved the color combination, the belting details, and the logo lock on the front.


----------



## Twoboyz

This is the 1975 DB Signature Satchel
In the color TMoro Buscuit. 
Dimensions: L 11.25" W 7" H 9.75"
Handle drop: 4"
Strap drop: adjustable from 10"-16" 
There are 7 holes to adjust the length. 
Body is coated cotton with florentine vacchetta leather trim. 
I'm 5'5" and the strap is set on the middle hole at 13".


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Leather Satchel (Regular/Large)

Color: Salmon

Dimensions: 
Width -  15"
Height - 9 1/2"
Depth - 6 1/2"
Handles - 4"
Strap Drop - 21 1/2 to 23 1/2"
Weight - approximately 3 lbs, 1 oz

I'm 5'6... 

Over the crook of your arm



Over the shoulder



Cross body



By the handles


----------



## Bobetta

Reviewing this thread, I noticed how useful it is to just list mod shots. So I'm going to backtrack and add the ones I've taken and load them here. Starting with:

Aqua Pebble Leather Domed Satchel
Purchased: QVC $308 
I carry it by the handles or on my shoulder with the shoulder strap. Too short to crossbody. 
The "aqua" does look more seafoam in bright light and more blue in dark lighting. But it pops!


----------



## Bobetta

Next up:
Small Florentine Satchel - Teal
Purchased: QVC "as is" $233 
(got it on Easy Pay on a Easy Pay on everything promo.)
Carry it all ways - handles, shoulder, crossbody.


----------



## Bobetta

Regular (large) Florentine Satchel - Aqua
Purchased: Reading, PA outlet. (Pretty sure.)
Clearance buy: $199. 
Carry it all ways also. 
Arrived very broken in and very pebbled. But all-around even pebble. Just a different feel and leather than my other Flo's. But she's made me happy.


----------



## Bobetta

Regular (large) Florentine Satchel - Taupe
Purchased: ILoveDooney.com
$223.00 
Carry it all ways also. 
Arrived fabulous. Ranks high on my fave list. Love the mushroomy/neutral color.


----------



## Nebo

Twist strap hobo, florentine leather, color Ocean Blue. Phone order from the outlet in DE, final price with everything little under 118$.

It is very roomy, medium to large hobo, but not too big. Very comfortable to carry, sits good on the shoulder, doesnt stick out too much. I love this bag, and I will definitely get some different colors in this style. Bought it primarily for shopping trips when I need my hands free- it delivers 

Im very sorry for my poopy picture quality. This camera doesnt do well in closed spaces with bad light. I'll try next time and use self timer and take non mirror pictures.


----------



## CatePNW

*Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry*
Purchased from I Love Dooney's Amazon storefront for $99.99

I'm 5'11 and plus size 18/20 / 1X. 
Holds quite a bit and is comfy to carry on arm and not bad on shoulder either.


----------



## Bobetta

Regular (large) Florentine Satchel - Neutral

Purchased: ******* Crossing Outlet (30% plus 20% Labor Day Deal)

Carry it all ways. I used to double strap it. But now I'm over that. I've been wearing my Satchels Crossbody or just by the handles or on my arm (my fave). I do have to shorten the strap a little for the shoulder carry. She's long. In choosing her, I picked the one in the window. After viewing the ones in the back, this one turned out to be the best. 
I love my Salmon Mini, but I love my roomy bags. Can't wait for her to mush up!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Caramel Zip Zip Satchel
View attachment 2741937


----------



## Nebo

A quick shot of small taupe satchel! 

One of my favorites when it comes to versatility! Very easy to pair with an outfit!

Carrying it today without the long strap.


----------



## Bobetta

Pebble Leather Chelsea Shopper - Dark Grey

Purchased: QVC 299.00. Easy Pay. 

To be carried by handles, in the arm crux, or on the shoulder. 

Bonus view- found a matching "Kiss" style lock wallet at the outlet. Perfect match. (Weird. In person looks like a perfect match. In pics, a shade off.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bubble Gum Zip Satchel
View attachment 2748549


----------



## Nebo

Gray Clayton, courtesy of Dillards. I wish she was mine! It is a big bag, but not too big. Easy to carry and I didnt find it too heavy!


----------



## Stazerd

My First Dooney.  Small flo satchel in ocean.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Flo in Bone. I am 5'7" and chubby. The long strap is in the shortest hole. 

View attachment 2750754

View attachment 2750755


----------



## accessorygirl2

'Medium' (large) flo satchel in dillen leather. Threat of rain today, perfect way to go.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Another outfit, same bag. This bag will be my fall workhorse.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo (small)
View attachment 2758068


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Violet Flo. LOVE this bag!  
View attachment 2758967

View attachment 2758968


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel 
View attachment 2761026


----------



## accessorygirl2

Small taupe flo again


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Medium Dillen Satchel in Black. 
View attachment 2762127

View attachment 2762128


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Aqua Lexington Shopper
View attachment 2763266


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Another Mod Shot with Bone Flo
View attachment 2765100


----------



## collegechic

Not mine yet so I took pictures in Macys
Dooney Houndstooth Small Leisure Shopper in all black (Its not very small)
I'm 5'4 ~100lbs for reference


----------



## Twoboyz

I still haven't put down my Gretchen hobo. Love it! This is an outlet exclusive. It's a very comfortable bag to carry. It's on sale and it's shipable. 

Measurements per my tape measure are:
L 12" 
H 12"
W" 5
Strap drop: 10"
Weight: ? Light!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo again. I'm 5' 7" and not petite, lol. 
View attachment 2767935


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I don't usually go all matchy-matchy but this shirt and bag was a no brainier. 

Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a cute owl Walmart fob. 
View attachment 2770894


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Dillen Satchel (Regular)
Color: Taupe with Honey Trim

Measures:15(L) x9.5(H) x6.5(W)". Handle drop length: 4.5".

Over crook of arm



On the shoulder



Crossbody 



By the handle


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Aqua Pebbled Dome Satchel. I'm 5'7"
View attachment 2772378


----------



## gatorgirl07

Side pocket hobo (either Bordeaux or crimson.....can't remember)


----------



## gatorgirl07

A closer pic


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out and about... 

Pebbled Leather Zip Zip in Smoke


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out and about... 

Ostrich Embossed Chelsea Shopper (can't remember color &#128533


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out and about... 
Samba Hobo in Black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out and about...

Florentine Bristol in Natural


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out and about... 

Croco Embossed Zip Zip in Black with Sierra trim


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is the Nubuk Chelsea Shopper in the color chestnut with dark TMoro trim. Also featuring my new Denim and Company washable suede jean style jacket in the color evergreen from QVC. It's finally a perfect fit. Love it! Sorry about the lighting. I had to turn on the light. The jacket is much more vibrant in natural light.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Medium Dillen Satchel In Black. 
View attachment 2778132

View attachment 2778133


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Violet Flo 
View attachment 2780781

View attachment 2780782


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry 
View attachment 2782401


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Toledo Leather Satchel in Rogue


----------



## Nebo

I have found the Bailey bag in tjm. They were all hiding under some bags. ( Yes, I did put them all up hanging nice and in plain view, in case a fellow Doonista comes along) . I tried it on in yellow and cranberry. It is a medium to a large tote. Coated canvas. Very light, easy to carry. I'm expecting a navy one on Christmas.


----------



## Nebo

Cranberry


----------



## Nebo

Sunflower. They need to clean the mirror. All in all I love the bag. You definitely need a coated cotton bag  99$ in tjm. 89$ on ilovedooney.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Denim Bristol
View attachment 2817915


----------



## Rstar

This is my first modshot, I have many many bags but having a new baby have taken no pleasure in fashion in general. I'm usually into makeup, hair, outfit of the day, purse of the day, I do hope this mama will get her groove back.
This mod shot is for factory saffiano crossbody in amber. My outfit is chestnut/white lace boots (matches perfectly with amber), wine colored skinny jeans, and denim shirt. I got this bag on ild.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Amber Vanessa (not sure if this color is still at the outlets; it should be though).


----------



## Twoboyz

Guess where I went today? Yes, the outlet. They have the Lockwoods for 50% off. I almost got the green satchel (smaller size), but another bag came home with me instead. 

These are not mine, but I thought I'd share what they look like.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Wasn't sure if I posted pictures of Clayton already but here are some dressing room mod shots taken today.


----------



## annpan23

My zip zip satchel in seafoam is really a nice pop of color on a rainy Monday...


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's my latest favorite, the small lexington tote. It's just a good sized bag!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Sutton hampshire


----------



## gatorgirl07

Take 2--full body


----------



## Twoboyz

Small Florentine Satchel in the color Crimson. Love this color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Logo Lock Hobo 
Color: Red

This bag is exclusive to QVC. 

Approximate measurements: 17"W x 12"H x 5"D with an 8" strap drop; weighs 2 lbs, 4 oz; Coin purse 6"W x 5"H x 1"D


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Sutton Hampshire.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Saffino Hobo, black.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is the Alto Emilia in the color Chestnut. I'm about 5'7" with these boots on.  





Over the shoulder


Cross body


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new Shelby in lilac.  By the handles


----------



## gatorgirl07

Lilac Shelby by the strap


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Croco embossed satchel.  Marshalls $115 clearance. I am in the Dooneynista club now with two Dooneys in one week.    HAPPY DANCE!
DianaP


----------



## Suzwhat

Gretta satchel
10x7x12
Color Charcoal
$163 from Dooney website


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pebbled Leather Embossed Shelby Shopper in Grey

Approximate measurements: Shopper 12-1/2"W x 11-3/4"H x 6-1/2"D with a 6" handle drop and 10" to 12" strap drop, weighs approximately 3 lbs; Wristlet 5-1/2"W x 3-1/2"H x 1"D with a 5" strap

No Crossbody strap but can be carried 3 ways...

Great "carefree" bag!

Handheld



Crook of the Arm



On the shoulder


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Willa Satchel (Pebbled Leather)
Color: White with Sierra Trim

Measures approximately 15"W x 10"H x 6"D with a 5" handle drop and a 24" to 28" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 5 oz

Pebble leather; double handles; adjustable, detachable shoulder strap; metal-plated logo; two zip pockets; four bottom feet; magnetic snap closure
Lined interior, back-wall zip pocket, back-wall slip pocket, two front-wall slip pockets, key keeper

Crook of the arm:



By the handles:



On the shoulder:



Crossbody:


----------



## all2joy

Ms. Emilia


----------



## Treschic22

One of of my favorite dooneys. Not sure about the details because it was gifted from the parents. Definitely bought from QVC though and white leather is a pain, but so pretttty.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My Grass Green Russel Tote, in honor of St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Twoboyz

Caiman Zip Zip Satchel 
Color: Black
MBZ2C BL
14"L x 9"H x 6"W
Handle drop: 4.5"
Strap drop: 19"

I'm 5'5" for reference.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Mini Dooneynista ready for work with my croco satchel.


----------



## Nebo

Chelsea, white with black trim.


----------



## TaterTots

Jade Patent Leather Satchel


----------



## MrsKC

I meant to post this over a month ago.....Windsor woven satchel I believe, is the correct name.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Chelsea Shopper 
Color: Mint
Leather: Pebbled Leather

Dimensions: Measures approximately 14-1/2"W x 12"W x 6"D with a 5" handle drop and a 9" to 11" strap drop; weighs approximately 1 lb, 1 oz (It is light but not sure how accurate this is)

Over the crook of the arm



By the handle



Over the shoulder


----------



## Nebo

Just got this bag and decided to take some impromptu  mod pics. Please excuse my lounge  attire.
This is florentine drawstring. Very big, spacious bag. Can be worn by the handle, on the shoulder, on the crook of the arm. Strap is adjustable. Im short, so I made it as short as it would go.
Inside you have four pockets. Back pocket and the back zip pocket are rather small, when compared to other flos.

The natural colors is gorgeous. Now I understand the hype over this original colo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Blue Croco Zip Zip Satchel. I'm 5'7" and chubby 
View attachment 2970974


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I decided to post a new mod shot of me and ocean flo. This is the small size. I'm 5'7" and chubby. 

View attachment 2979464


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Large Gabriela in Fuschia Cheveon. First time out, so I thought I'd add a mod shot for reference. 
View attachment 2994213


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Lilac Zip Satchel 
View attachment 2999053


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mint Chelsea 
View attachment 2999984


----------



## accessorygirl2

Finally received Oyster Willa! Loving it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sanibel Zip Zip Satchel in Turquoise 
View attachment 3019626


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip 
View attachment 3024477


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Saffiano Elephant Willa
View attachment 3028145

View attachment 3028147


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Chelsea Shopper
Leather: Florentine
Color: Mushroom


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Large Pocket Satchel in Lavender
View attachment 3032451


----------



## accessorygirl2

Willa in Saffiano Oyster


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Denim Buckley. 
View attachment 3055949

View attachment 3055951


----------



## jewelry27




----------



## BlazenHsss




----------



## PcanTannedBty

This bag is a Today's Special Value (TSV) on QVC set to air mid September 2015...

Bag: Lillianna Shopper
Color: Brown TMoro 
Texture: Woven




Over the shoulder



Over the shoulder with handles folded down inside of bag



Over the crook of the arm 



By the handles


----------



## Mrs. Q

Dooney & Bourke Chelsea Shopper - Tan/Black


----------



## neonbright

Ok, I am late posting this picture, but I was in training all week at work.  I was just waiting for a break and so was my Dooney.


----------



## Ahiko

Sabrina Alto in Chestnut


----------



## Ahiko

Dillen Chelsea in Sand


----------



## Ahiko

All-Weather Leather Duck Bag I in Cream


----------



## mtg116

Beautiful Alto!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Brenna Satchel 
Color: Elephant
Leather: Pebbled 

The lighting is awful, sorry! I just wanted to show you how she looks on the body. 

By the crook


By the handle


Crossbody


On the shoulder


----------



## MelissaPurse

First Dooney bag and I don't know how to act.[emoji3][emoji51]  woven embossed drawstring bag in color plum.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Rocking my embossed drawstring! My first Dooney and will always be my first love especially since purple is my fav. Matched my new boots perfectly.


----------



## accessorygirl2

I really need to dust my mirror...Dooney Barlow in bordeaux croc


----------



## elledean82

Classy bathroom shot lol


----------



## CatePNW

The ever popular Zip Zip satchel in Red for the holidays.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Claremont Dover Tote w/ honey trim
Color: Bordeaux


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Toggle CrossBody 
Color: Natural 

Crossbody 





Short Shoulder


----------



## br_t

Red florentine mini satchel


----------



## br_t

Hot pink florentine small satchel


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Giant Sac (excuse the shower curtain, I'm standing in the guest bathroom).


----------



## JulzDB

Large city Barlow in red croco.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Clayton Florentine leather satchel color Ivy


----------



## casmitty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3317142
> 
> Clayton Florentine leather satchel color Ivy


----------



## casmitty

Portofino Medium Valerie in Desert


----------



## Alto Junkie

Alto Blanca


----------



## ForeverPreppy

White pebble leather Olivia


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's my OOTD.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## keishapie1973

Small natural florentine satchel....[emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

.


----------



## TaterTots

Claremont Olivia


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Small satchel


----------

